# Hand Auger- Sharpen Blades vs New Blades



## pheasantphool (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a 6" Mora auger and have recently sharpened the blades used a grinder as well as a soapstone. It seems to be cutting well but I wonder if getting brand new blades would be any sharper. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Get a set of new blades and keep your old blades as back-up.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

i agree or have your old blades professionally sharpened, quality sharp blades are the difference in cutting a whole in 10 min or 45 min...


----------



## pheasantphool (Nov 30, 2007)

Bought new blades and it is like night and day. I would highly recommend buying a new set even though they seem kind of pricey.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I found this to be true, the hard way.
New blades are great!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

IMO new blades. 

If the auger is slightly bent new blades won't help any.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I've never had luck sharpening the blades. Even bought a sharpener designed for ice augers. The money would have been better spent invested in a new set of blades.


----------



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

You could let a professional sharpen for you...last I asked at Lorenz it was $10-15 bucks for ice auger and guaranteed factory sharp. Check out http://www.llorenz.com/ They are right on 300 S. in SLC. He took care of some butchering knives for a family member...service is great and results are astounding.


----------



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

I just discovered...they have some short Youtube videos on knives and sharpening you can view by clicking their "Sharpening" tab.


----------



## OPED (Jan 24, 2009)

New blades hands down. I too made the same mistake of trying to sharpen them only to find it a big waste of time.


----------

